# 3D bg for 75g



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i found a local shop selling this background for 95cnd. thats roughly $85US.
im wondering if its worth it and how hard is it to install.
its going on a 75g with a centrebrace.
also with this bg, which lake would you put in it and why?
im having a hard time which cichlids i want to do.










does anyone have this bg installed? i would like to see it with fishes.
thanks


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

That is the Aqua-Terra Canyon Rock.

It sells for $138 US new from most websites and shipping is insane on them.

So yes it is a great deal.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Installation Instructions from their website:

http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/install.html


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

the shop is actually 1hr away, not sure if its worth it.
if they had the tanganyika rock bg, i would drive there for sure.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, that's a pretty good deal... I would put that particular background upside down from how it is depicted....


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i picked up and it was well worth the trip.
i am very pleased with it.
thanks for the input guys.

i was gonna build a diy bg but for 95bucks for this quality bg was quite a steal.
plus its one less thing i have to worry about building.

now time to work on stand and canopy.


----------



## bobrizzle (Oct 15, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> i picked up and it was well worth the trip.
> i am very pleased with it.
> thanks for the input guys.
> 
> ...


just installed mine a week ago, love it, check out the pics
93G Aqua-Terra 3d Malawi Grey in wall.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 44b1839a9b


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks good. might i suggest you put another light with that if its a double light fixture.
maybe try aquaglo or marineglo with the marineglo. 
the color of the fish will be so much better. marineglo looks
to blue and dark on its own.

what are you using for filtration?
im not quite sure yet if im going with sump again or canister.


----------



## bobrizzle (Oct 15, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> looks good. might i suggest you put another light with that if its a double light fixture.
> maybe try aquaglo or marineglo with the marineglo.
> the color of the fish will be so much better. marineglo looks
> to blue and dark on its own.
> ...


fluval fx5 for filter, 3m black sand as substrate w\ crushed coral overlay - only running one marine glow articlynic bulb right now, trying to find a 48" coralife deluxe with moon lights, with these specs, (just need the light \ a few rocks\ and some fish hehe)

the light i'm trying to find is
Lunar Aqualight Deluxe Series - Double Linear Strip 
â€¢Two 65 watt 10,000K and two 65 watt True Actinic 03 Blue straight pin base compact fluorescent lamps 
â€¢Four 3/4 watt Lunar Blue-Moon-Glow LED lamps 
â€¢Three on/off switches with three 8-foot power cords for separate timers 
â€¢Built-in ballasts 
â€¢One cooling fan 
â€¢Sleek aluminum housing 
â€¢Highly-polished reflector Acrylic lens cover 
The state-of-the-art Lunar Aqualight compact fluorescent light fixtures incorporate the Lunar Blue-Moon-Glow LED 470nm light which creates rhythmic glitter and shimmering effects while promoting spawning cycles in corals and reef life. Backed by the proven quality of the Aqualight product line, these superb lighting fixtures allow you to Capture the Sun and now...the Moon.

Dimensions: 48in x 7in x 2 1/2in hoping to get four around $150 CDN


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

that light is for saltwater setups


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Even though it's called canyon rock, I think it will look great for a tang tank.

I was looking at these online just the other day (you got a great deal). I loved the little cave at the bottom of the malawi one that bobrizzle got but was thinking the cave would get hid once the substrate was added.


----------

